# Lionel Legacy OTC uncouple cause short on track



## xTIMMYx (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, this is probably something simple to fix but I am pretty new to LEGACY and haven't run Lionel trains in a bit. Using Fastrack Uncoupling section with LEGACY Operating Track Controller (OTC). Everything is set up and running, but when I press AUX1 to trigger the uncouple track the Direct Lockon house LED goes red for a few seconds and the train stops. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Timmy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like either the uncoupling track has a short or it's drawing more current than the transformer supports.

Did you try it with no train on the track? Does everything else run normally? Did you physically inspect the coil to see if the hot side is shorted to the frame? Are you sure it's wired correctly?


----------

